# Good day



## Riledup (Jun 10, 2013)

Went out yesterday on a less then optimal weather day. Decided to go out perdido pass since the winds were blowing out of the west. Hit the liberty ship Allen and had it all to ourselves. Viz was around 30 feet and was a good dive. Then hit several of th I-10 sites and had those to ourselves too! Viz was around 30 feet there too. Shot 7 flounder, one was 24 inches long, 1 black snapper, and a scamp. Didn't see any sharks or lionfish which was a pleasant surprise. Went back home thru Pensacola pass so we didn't have go into the 2 footers from the west. Good times


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That is a good day and a great flounder!


----------

